# Breathable facemask that won't get wet/cold?



## c1rca491

Ride Qi


----------



## rvcasrfr

Niiiice. Those looks sick man! And they really stay dry and keep the snow out/off your face?


----------



## crazyface

a bunch of people say that an underarmor fask amsk is the best thing you can buy. i dont have one, but a lot of people think they are the best possible thing for snowboarding.


----------



## Leo

rvcasrfr said:


> Niiiice. Those looks sick man! And they really stay dry and keep the snow out/off your face?


Agreed, those do look sick. I want one just for the looks lol.

Read my review of the UA Hood here:

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/outerwear-accessories/11124-epic-bandanna-face-maskthread-35.html

Aside from my large head issues, the UA Hood kept me completely dry. Free from sweat and snow. Plus it was drizzling rain the day I went out and still no wetness. I'm so tempted to poke nose holes in it though :/

Just scared it will ruin the hood. If I bunch up the material near my nose, I can breathe better so I am 99% positive smaller headed people will not have a breathing problem.


----------



## c1rca491

Its very breathable and you wont get moisture buildup from your breath. But its very thin and doesn't provide much warmth. But that doesn't seem to matter since your using a bandana anyways. I haven't had any troubles with it freezing yet but i haven't taken it through powder either. Definitely better than a bandana.


----------



## Guest

c1rca491 said:


> Ride Qi


sick!!!!!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Leo

c1rca491 said:


> Its very breathable and you wont get moisture buildup from your breath. But its very thin and doesn't provide much warmth. But that doesn't seem to matter since your using a bandana anyways. I haven't had any troubles with it freezing yet but i haven't taken it through powder either. Definitely better than a bandana.


Not really. There are plenty of fleece lined bandanas that work great. I might pick up that Ride Qi to wear over my UA hood. That will probably solve my breathing problem. I can just pull the hood off my nose and use the Qi so I can at least get a little protection for my nose.


----------



## baldylox

Full face helmet.


----------



## Leo

cifex said:


> Full face helmet.


RuRoC Snow Helmets for Snowboard and Ski Enthusiasts


----------



## nos

Airblaster Terryclava Face Mask from Dogfunk.com

the most breathable thing ever. keeps me super dry.


----------



## Your Realatives

c1rca491 said:


> Ride Qi


Hey does anyone know if these are good? I think I might buy one but idk if I should? Anyone know?:dunno:


----------



## Milo303

I just bought one for myself and my girl one for xmas...

Hope they're rad.


----------



## john doe

Just ordered one of those Qi in blue. If it gets to St Louis by Friday I'll have a review of it that night. It's only going to be near freezing so the cold weather test will have to wait.


----------



## Zee

I ordered a Ride Qi as well... we'll see how it works. It's better than freezing my face off...


----------



## arsenic0

Gotta say, usually i find the bandana thing to be pretty queer looking..because if you actually wore those anywhere in the city as a real 'thug' you'd get shot.
But those Qi look damn cool


----------



## Leo

arsenic0 said:


> Gotta say, usually i find the bandana thing to be pretty queer looking..because if you actually wore those anywhere in the city as a real 'thug' you'd get shot.
> But those Qi look damn cool


I know, I am so close to buying one even though I have a UA hood. Sickest face mask I have seen by far. I really think Ride Qi is on to something. My prediction is that they will start doing outerwear. Imagine what their jackets/pants will look like


----------



## Mr. Polonia




----------



## Zee

Anyone recieved the RideQi yet?

I was hoping to have it by now...


----------



## baldylox

Mr. Polonia said:


>


What kind of bike you ride, Polonia?


----------



## Leo

I have $10 that says he rides a GSX-R :thumbsup:


----------



## john doe

I got mine a couple days ago. Haven't had a chance to use it but it seems good. It is very light weight. Basicly two layers of mesh. Should be good on days when you don't need somehing but want something. The velcro is long enough to fit any head size. It has two little pieces of elastic that you can loop over your ears to hold it up. My only complaint would be that the velcro is too tall. It is 2" but would prefer 1" or 1.5". You can feel it push back when you look up and it interfers with my helmet a little. I'll put up some pictures tonight.


----------



## m60g

UA Cold Gear Hood


----------



## Zee

Got my Ride Qi... It's not bad, not great. 

Any facemask should be washed before wearing.

I have to agree that the Velcro is too big in the back and is quite irritating.


----------



## john doe

Hmm. Had no problem with mine and I forgot to wash it before using it for 3 1/2 hours. Still a good idea though.

I'll call it good but not great. When I used it it was 25 dgrees falling to 20 and they were blowing snow the whole time. It was good at shedding moisture but it would be a little frozen at the end of a run if I went near the guns. If you have it under your google foam and your googles are tight it is thin enough that it doesn't provide a path for your breath to fog your lense. The size of it is good and the large velcro didn't bother me.


----------



## iKimshi

UA Hood
10char


----------



## sumo28

i usually use facemasks but they get wet just from me breathing. A friend got me the RideQi for xmas and i have 2 days on it. Doesn't block the wind when i'm going relaly fast as well as a standard facemask, but for me it gives me 0 gaps between jacket and goggles when my facemask does, so it evens out the wind blockage factor. It gets less wet and doesn't make as much contact with my face as a facemask or balaclava or ninja thing over your head so that's a plus. froze up a tiny little bit after a run but that was minimal and it got uncrispy after a little bit. i'd like to order some more because i don't like using facemasks or anything back to back days if i don't have a chance to wash them. also +1 for hotness.


----------



## bamorgan7

what color should i get if i have a bright blue jacket and lime green toboggan.


----------



## Guest

bamorgan7 said:


> what color should i get if i have a bright blue jacket and lime green toboggan.


The red one, I'm not sure the yellow would fit your outfit.


----------



## bamorgan7

i bought the blue and the red one so i will pick depending on what jakect i wear.


----------



## oliveryochest

IMO, there are couple downfalls to the Ride Qi facemask.
1. The velcro in the back is too damn big and irritating.
2. Gets a little bit frozen

I love the design of the facemask though and like that they provided ear support. I wear it on top of my UA hood, without the ear support


----------



## B.Gilly

So far loving my Lev Balaclava. Held up real good so far even on days of moving through snow gun territory. 
The Levitation Shop - Lev Balaclava


----------



## millerman

*mask*

just got this new mask at camelback mountain in pa.. its pretty sick nd doesnt ice up nd it keeps me extra warmm..if anyone wants to know anything else shoot me a messageeee


----------



## john doe

millerman, of coarse we want to know more about it. That's the whole reason there is a thread about these things. Whats the point of saying you have something to offer then not offering it?


----------



## mikemack03

Anything with acrylic..COAL makes great ones as does candy grind


----------



## sumo28

this is an old thread but saw an alert in my email. just wanted to chime in that i've been using the Ride Qi for past couple years and I have about 3 of them lying around. I really don't like anything else I've tried and hope they are still making these... honestly I use these even just when it's really cold + windy outside. Just have to remember to pull it down if I go into a store so they don't think i'm robbing them.


----------



## mikjustik

Check out Air Hole


----------



## snowboardgirl

I second air hole, I like how the opening is lined in plastic so the moisture gets out and it feels hygienic.

The downsides to airhole: 
- on really cold runs my teeth are cold 
- the triangular shape doesn't really keep my neck warm 
- has trouble staying up if you have a ponytail/long hair 
- hole must be centered, some shifting occurs and causes discomfort (problems with long hair)
- goggles must go under the air hole, if over it will definitely fog up the goggles and make a mess - awkward nose placement issue in this case

all in all, i'm happy with my choice


----------

